# Are they all multi speed and fixies?



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 20, 2013)

Are all the lightweight bikes multi speed or fixed gear? I'm looking for a narrow hub with a coaster brake for a special project. I'm not a lightweight collector so I have no clue on this.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, there's not many skinny tired coasties out there.  I have a thing for the WWII american bikes;







If you really look hard you'll find the occasional English coasty (though the 3 speed coastys can have problems),



I have seen a couple of bike boom American coasties, but I didn't bother to take pictures.
But they're fun so I've built a few customs;






Oh, and don't forget the Schwinn New World, they pop up from time to time and they're well made bikes;


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 20, 2013)

I just need a hub, not a whole bike. Something that will fit in a 110mm dropout opening.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 20, 2013)

Lots of BMX hubs are 110 OLD, and I think so are ballooner coaster brakes.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 20, 2013)

I was told ballooner coasters were 116mm. Is that minor enough of a difference? I'd rather not have to spread the dropouts. I suppose that would be better than paying $50 to have a wheel built with what ever hub I find. I need a narrow coaster hub with a 26" ballooner rim.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 20, 2013)

They came in single speed free wheels too: 1947 Schwinn New World.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 22, 2013)

Must you always one up me with that thing?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 22, 2013)

sailorbenjamin said:


> Must you always one up me with that thing?




Hah- I like to show the pictures partly because I ended up smelling like body odor for a two days because of the bike. I used high sulfur gear oil to pull the old gunk off the chain, but I did not realize the stuff spread a body odor-like smell until I'd gotten it all over my hands. It was not washable either. So, I have to get my trouble's worth out of showing it off. 

I will say I later tried to track down and buy that old, black Columbia bike you sold. The subsequent owner also sold it, and I don't know what became of it.


----------



## sam (Jun 23, 2013)

Check Sheldon for your answers
http://sheldonbrown.com/gloss_sp-ss.html#spacing


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 23, 2013)

SirMike1983 said:


> I will say I later tried to track down and buy that old, black Columbia bike you sold. The subsequent owner also sold it, and I don't know what became of it.




Yeah, I saw that.  I wonder why.  He was pretty gung ho and advertizing that he wanted more lightweight blackout stuff.  Hope all's well with him and he just found another more better grail.


----------

